# Just finished school and can't find a place to go where i can grow



## aflores (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello i live in Florida close to orlando and i been trying to find a job at a restaurant where i will be able to develop the skills I have acquired. I have dreamed to be one of the best pastry chef in the world but i cant seem to find a place where I can start polishing my skills. I am worried that the longer it takes to find a place the harder it will be to get there. I dont know what to do or how to go about finding a job that can help me grow?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

You are at epicenter Disney!

Polish your resume and beat the streets.

Go at "off" hours and you may get to talk to the EC so be prepared.

Shower, shave and pay close attention to your hands and nails (the first thing I look at).

Wear a pair of ironed dockers and a clean shirt (ironed if needed).

mimi

Leave the cell phone in the car.


----------



## chezpopp (Aug 8, 2015)

Take whatever you can get to start. Culinary school is a big help but some graduates still have no concept of the real kitchen experience. Once you get in somewhere it will plug you into the network. Build your network is the best bet. Do you still have your instructors emails. Start with them first or most schools have a internship coordinator. Tap them too. Once you get some real world experience you start your network and go from there. Most cities have a chef community and once your in it gets easier provided you work hard and never burn your bridges 
Also the best place to job hunt is craigslist. They have food bev and hosp job section which is food beverage and hospitality. A quick search of the orlando area will give you lots of hits i am sure. Craigslist is free to post so it usually has a lot more than the local paper.


----------



## stevenvhayden (Aug 25, 2015)

biggest thing is the same with any job hunting. Be professional and apply in person not during busy service hours if applying to a restaurant. Always follow up the next day than the next week and so on. be eager to work and do your research about the chef who you are trying to get to hire you. Knowing somebody is the easiest and best way to get a job in our industry; but if you dont have a foot in the door than it takes the determination to bug the person for the job you want and show them that you want the job and am not just another culinary student who never tried to get experience while in school.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello @aflores welcome to Chef Talk!

I agree with the above about getting some real time experience in a real time kitchen is VERY important. Regardless of school, you will to start at the very bottom. This means just finding a job at a restaurant where there is a pastry section and possibly being the dishwasher for a bit until they see how hard you work. Or find a local bakery and get in with them. Either way, you are going to work from the ground floor up.

Now.......for the biggest challenge and lesson: If you are wanting to be the BEST pastry chef in the world then you MUST figure out a game plan or plan of action (POA as we call it) on how you are going to grow your CAREER and where the best places to do just that. The world is a BIG place my dear so if you are going up for that type of challenge (which I highly recommend) then you will have to also think outside of your little space you live in AND outside of your country. Get your application in for your passport cuz you are going to need it. Travel is in your future.

You also want to be careful in how you express your want for a position in a kitchen. After your initial intro into the pastry kitchen world, you are not just looking for a JOB you are looking to build a CAREER. Therein lies the difference in your approach to becoming the best pastry chef. Lots of hard work and dedication not only at your place of work but at home as well. You need to invest in time and some money to buy books that will help you expand your knowledge and growth. Periodically staging at some prestigious pastry kitchens to get more experience and hands on knowledge. It will be an adventure.

@flipflopgirl has a great point.....you live close to Disney World. They are a fantastic company that can help you really expand on your career and resume. They offer competitions to help their chefs become the best. Check them out!

I wish you all the best!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## chezpopp (Aug 8, 2015)

This is my second post to this and well i do not like to contradict people directly and any experience is good experience.....i do not believe disney is the way to do that. I have not worked directly for disney but have a number of associates who have. Disney is magical yes but also a corporate machine. They are not looking for your creativity and new ideas. They have corporate chefs who come up with the ideas and recipes. While it would be a good place to put some time in you would be mich better off looking for an apprenticeship at a privately owned establishment. Just my opinion.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I also have some acquaintances who spent a bit of time with the mouse and have heard of untold riches in the way of ingredients and willing mentors.
The diversity of the different restaurants in that area (both Disney and owner operated) can offer a a young aspiring pastry chef a great place get their feet wet.

mimi


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

The first step in building your skills is always to master production skills. I can't think of a better place than disney.


----------



## stevenvhayden (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree, I have heard some great things about Disney worlds culinary team. Having met a few I would say they have a good program that would also be a great place to have on the resume for jobs of that nature. off topic-ish they even have a team of ice sculpture artists.


----------



## brian barker (Sep 23, 2015)

Try culinaryagents.com . They post jobs for quality restaurants. If you cant get your foot in the door then go old school and knock on the back door of the kitchen in your whites and ask to volunteer. Chefs love that in my experience.


----------

